# R, BR, ER, K and PAR lamps: The difference



## gafftapegreenia

So, who knows and can describe the difference between these reflector lamp styles:

R
BR
ER
PAR
K

Specifically, how is a BR38 different from the other BR styles. 

Ship, your not allowed to answer on this one.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

No one's willing to take a crack at it?


----------



## Dcdjdrew

you left one out MR Mini reflector

R Reflector 
PAR Parabolic alomanised reflector


----------



## fosstech

R = Reflector
BR = Bulbous reflector
ER = Ellipsoidal reflector
PAR = Parabolic aluminized reflector
K = no idea...never heard of it

Not sure on the BR38 thing. Could it be that it has a reflector and lens assembly similar to a PAR?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Well, according to ship, the K isn't really a reflector lamp, but I have seen it advertised as a replacedment for PAR 20's. 

As for the BR38, yup, you got it. It's similar to the PAR and is the only BR lamp rated for outdoor use.


----------



## Lightingguy32

In general any PAR-, R-, MR- or BR- lamp is categorized by the diameter in eighths of an inch for instance your BR-38 is a 4.75" diameter lamp. An MR-16 would be 2" in diameter.


----------



## ship

A type K lamp would also be.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Who can tell us more about the physical construction of each of the styles.


----------



## Lightingguy32

R-Type lamps are found in sizes varying from about 2.5" in diameter to 6.5"+ diameter. They are for in door use only and are found in several styles of border lights (r-38 and R-40 primarily). They throw a nice punch of flood light out in a more concentrated pattern than an A type lamp and can come in wattages from 60 to about 500 watts.

PAR- Type lamps use a Parabolic Alumanized Reflector system with a glass lens on the front that usually varies the field diameter. PARS are available from PAR-20 to PAR-64 and vary from around 50 watts to 2 kilowatts. PARS are a heavy duty version of the R type lamp and have an "axis" of light because of filament geometry, usually PAR type lamps have a beam that is twice as long as it is wide. The beam spreads are as follows (VNSP, NSP, MFL, and WFL). The base is either a mogul screw base or a mogul end prong base depending on what fixture the lamp is being used in.

MR- type lamps are typically low voltage (12v-82v) but 120v versions are available. They are used to accent things such as art work. They are also the primary type of lamp used in several different follow spots (Altman Comet). The reflector on an MR lamp is design to absorb UV and IR radiation and reflect visible light. The field angles are any where from about 8° to 50°. The sizes vary from anything as small as an MR-8 (1" diam) to a standard MR-16 (2" diam) or sometimes even larger, but, the MR-16 is still the more standard of the sizes available.

I know nothing about K-type lamps, so maybe ship can fill you in on that


----------



## icewolf08

Lightingguy32 said:


> The base is either a mogul screw base or a mogul end prong base depending on what fixture the lamp is being used in.



Some of the smaller PAR lamps, like PAR-20s and PAR-38s are available in medium screw base varieties as well.


----------



## bslproductions

I am not 100% sure, but I believe K simply denotes Krypton gas in a PAR38 lamp.


----------



## ship

K is a bulb shape for what is kind of like a combination of an R-Lamp and a Bottle like shape. There is no internal reflector if I remember correctly....


----------

